

HBO puts it content online... kinda - ajv
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/17/a-first-look-at-hbo-go-curb-your-enthusiasm/

======
seldo
The TV everywhere strategy from the cable companies seems to be: put TV
online, but only available to cable subscribers, so people won't cancel their
cable subscriptions.

It seems really strange. Why not just have a pure-play online business? Then
you can even sell content to people who are getting their internet access from
other providers.

~~~
wmf
It's called channel conflict; the networks don't want to piss off _all_ their
current customers for a shot at _some_ new customers.

